# Pro rider digital electric golf trolley



## Midnight (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking at poss picking up a  electric trolley at some time, has anyone heard of the above ? I know people would say go for the go kart or other well know makes and I might end up doing that , but was wondering if anyone has one of the above trolleys and if so how do you find them ?

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Sep 20, 2012)

My Dad has one and it's ok. Not great, just ok. The on/off is a touch button that's isn't the most sensitive. If you're used to a proper switch like a Powakaddy then it takes a bit of getting used to.

It's been reliable-ish, he's had one new control panel thingy that was delivered free of charge and was simple to change over. He's had it at the course and it's refused to switch on at the start of the round only for it to 'wake up' a couple of holes into things.

You do get a lot of accessories with it that you'd normally have to pay for like the score card holder, drink holder etc etc...

I don't think, hand on heart, that I would recommend it to you. You'd be better off buying a 2nd hand Powakaddy/Motocaddy/GoKart.


----------



## hackermike (Sep 28, 2012)

I have had one of these for 3 years and many of my fellow golfers use a Pro Rider. Not sure how big they are as a company but definitely not a small brand as I have seen them on many courses
I first new of them due to their electric bikes and I thought a company who makes electric bikes and mobility scooters will be able to make a decent trolley and look after it. I went to their service centre last month and saw a team of engineers or service workers so they look to have the back up I wanted.
They gave me a free wheel as my clutch was loose in my wheel. This was after 3 years and they gave the part free so can't fault them for that
Not sure which is the best trolley to get but for me personally I have been very pleased and have never heard a bad word from my associates on the course


----------



## CMAC (Sep 28, 2012)

Do you work for them Hackermike?

2 posts resurrected about them and you duplicate your entry!

Unusual first post.


----------



## hackermike (Sep 28, 2012)

Excuse me Darthvega! I certainly do not. I posted the reviews as they gave me a free wheel even though I was 2 years past warranty. Reason for my review is I went to their service center expecting to pay for a part but was handed it free over the counter. I told them I would mention this online and the bloke said he would rather I buy him a pint.

You are welcome to play a few holes with me when you are in my town and I will give you a thrashing - not lilterally lol but I will play you for a fiver a hole.

Next time please don't insult me just for making a review.

I see you play of 13.5 at the moment - that is a decent hcap although not quite at my Tiger level - I wish

PS: I am new to the forum so not sure if I have posted once or twice - apologies if it is twice and I will try and delete one if that is the case

Who is your tip for the R Cup this week?

Take care mate


----------



## CMAC (Sep 28, 2012)

Your entry was duplicated on two separate threads about the prorider, it's unusual for a first time poster not to say hello and say a few things about themselves and their game, so hopefully you can see why I asked the question. 
Not sure how I insulted you by asking a harmless question?

Anyway, welcome to the forum, what's your home town? Tell us something about yourself.


P.s my handicap isn't 13.5


----------



## hackermike (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry - didn't understand the process on here. I simply googled review for the company as I promised I would leave a review of my experience. I live in Leic and play at Glen Gorse in Oadby. Been playing many years and still dream of making it one day - but then again I dream of meeting Pam Anderson and that is more likely than me making it in golf

I am a Ping fan with clubs as prefer the larger sweet spot. Where do you play? and thanks for taking the time to chat.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 28, 2012)

What Ping clubs do you play? I have Mizuno MP69's but the i20's have caught my eye as blades are hard to be consistent with on weekly golf.


----------



## Dave B (Sep 28, 2012)

I had a pro rider and after experiencing several problems I was given a refund however getting my money back was very difficult.  In terms of quality you get what you pay for and I would strongly recommend a basic second hand Powakaddy, Motocaddy or Go-kart over the Pro Rider or any other cheap imported trolley.


----------



## hackermike (Sep 28, 2012)

Mizuno are good - I still use an old driver from Mizuno although it is a little heavy now

Ping G20 at the moment - found a good set as an unwanted present and they help me

With this weather we are not getting any golf in

Not sure who this other chap is who keeps repeating the same post about recommended other brands of trolley. I have had friends who have had Powakaddy and been happy and others who have not. Funny about imported trolleys as I don't think anything is made in this country anymore so everything is imported..lol  he looks very much like a seller on here rather than a golfer

I am off to the range now to escapte the missus


----------



## hackermike (Sep 28, 2012)

Dave B said:



			I had a pro rider and after experiencing several problems I was given a refund however getting my money back was very difficult.  In terms of quality you get what you pay for and I would strongly recommend a basic second hand Powakaddy, Motocaddy or Go-kart over the Pro Rider or any other cheap imported trolley.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you are trying to advertise on here. Are there not regs against this. Please keep the chat to golfing rather than repeating the same reviews over and over.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 29, 2012)

hackermike said:



			Looks like you are trying to advertise on here. Are there not regs against this. Please keep the chat to golfing rather than repeating the same reviews over and over.
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh there Mike! Dave B is entitled to his opinion just as you are afforded the same courtesy!


----------



## Andy (Sep 29, 2012)

hackermike said:



			Looks like you are trying to advertise on here. Are there not regs against this. Please keep the chat to golfing rather than repeating the same reviews over and over.
		
Click to expand...

Your talking gash.


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Dave B (Sep 30, 2012)

Mike

I bought a Pro Rider, I had several issues with it and after several letters of complaint I received a refund. I haven't slated Pro Rider however as somebody with a very strong engineering background, who has owned a Pro Rider  I am entitled to state that you get what you pay for and recommend other forum users to look at a second hand Powakaddy, Mottocaddy or Go-kart all of which are very highly regarded by their owners.

As stated in my last post, you get what you pay for in terms of quality and the three brands I have mentioned are beyond question. With mass manufactured Chinese or similar trolleys, the quality of the plating, corrosion protection, weather proofing, bearings  and electrics may be fine for good climates but may be found wanting in the long term in respect to the climate in the UK.

If I was attached to, worked for or gaining financially by advertising or promoting the above products that would be advertising, however all I have done is given an honest opinion in a bid to help a fellow forum member make an informed decision on his next purchase


----------



## Midnight (Sep 30, 2012)

Dave B said:



			Mike

I bought a Pro Rider, I had several issues with it and after several letters of complaint I received a refund. I haven't slated Pro Rider however as somebody with a very strong engineering background, who has owned a Pro Rider  I am entitled to state that you get what you pay for and recommend other forum users to look at a second hand Powakaddy, Mottocaddy or Go-kart all of which are very highly regarded by their owners.

As stated in my last post, you get what you pay for in terms of quality and the three brands I have mentioned are beyond question. With mass manufactured Chinese or similar trolleys, the quality of the plating, corrosion protection, weather proofing, bearings  and electrics may be fine for good climates but may be found wanting in the long term in respect to the climate in the UK.

If I was attached to, worked for or gaining financially by advertising or promoting the above products that would be advertising, however all I have done is given an honest opinion in a bid to help a fellow forum member make an informed decision on his next purchase
		
Click to expand...

Dave B , thanks for the input, I was going to pm you to find out what the issue was but you have cleared it up for me with this post. Out of interest what did you go for in the end ?

Mike , again thanks for your advice, I am glad you have had no issues, I may just pop into the shop and have a look as they are quite close to me.


----------



## Dave B (Sep 30, 2012)

I bought a second hand Powakaddy Freeway for Â£150. It's been used twice a week for the last year, including through the winter without any issues.

My advice with any trolley, regardless of brand,  would to buy a basic model with just a speed control as there is far less to go wrong. If you have logic boards with lots of functions, it can be expensive to get it put right and more likely to go wrong.

I have friends with both the Motocaddy's and Go-Kart trolleys and both were recommended along with Powakaddy when I was looking for mine.


----------



## Fsamuel (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi there,
After my powakaddy stopped working i started looking round for another trolley. A friend of mine suggested that i buy a Go-kart trolley and i had a look at those and they are reasonably priced. However I then saw the pro rider trolley online and saw that it has much better battery and motor specs and it is also the only company i have seen that offers home warranty. It is also quite a bit cheaper than the Go-kart trolley at Â£199. In the end i purchased the pro rider trolley and a year later i have had no problems with it whatsoever. A few of my fellow golfers have also purchased pro rider trolleys now after seeing what a high standard they are. One of their straps broke and pro rider replaced it free of charge. Overall i think they are a great company and they show that you dont always have to spend a lot of money to get the best quality...I cannot reccomend them enough.

A very satisfied customer.


----------



## HNewby (Jan 21, 2013)

My whole golf society has a pro rider trolley and they all run brilliantly no problems whatsoever.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2013)

My preference would be for a GK at not much more than you are paying to the Pro Rider. It is very functional, folds up small and comes with superb customer service. It is only that though, preference and clearly there is some love for the Rider. I've not seen one close up and would be interested to see the quality of the build etc. As with all golf gear though, each to their own.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but it's amazing how many employees come on to this forum to skew opinion about a particular product.


----------

